# Broken bonnet release catch



## Daniels (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I went to open the bonnet yesterday and the handle just snapped. I have the part number 8j2823533b.

I have had a look on ebay but they only have 8j2823533C, is this the same part that has just superseded the previous?

Also on having a look and discovering this is a common problem, there are two parts. Its just the handle that has snapped, does this mean the bracket has broken, seized solid? So both bits need replacing, or just pop a new handle in.

Cheers all,
Daniels


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Common fault so should just require new handle.
Hoggy.


----------



## Steve1exile (Sep 14, 2017)

You will find that it's cheaper from the dealer but the new updated part will need the corresponding updated bracket as well.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Mine went a few months back and it was just the handle. 
Forget ebay, mine was £8 inc vat from the local Audi dealer. Pretty easy fix once you get the surrounding plastic trims off.


----------



## Daniels (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi all,

Thanks for your replies, will give them a call tomorrow and see if they have one in.

When you say remove the trim, if its just the handle, does it not just push back into the bracket? What do you need access to behind the trim?

Cheers,
Daniels


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

You might have to take off the shroud that surrounds the handle. You may get away with just popping the new one on but I do remember on mine the spline was snapped inside and I had to get the trim off to get to it.


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

Daniels said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for your replies, will give them a call tomorrow and see if they have one in.
> 
> ...


If your car is 2007 the later handle won't fit. You will need the handle and the bracket as there is a difference in them. I doubt that you will be able to get the original handle. (I think the later parts are stronger)

Either way, an easy job if you know which way round to hold a screwdriver!

TonyZ
Ps. The handle only requires a gentle pull compared to most cars.


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

Is thre a knack to getting the handle to seat properly?

I've had the car for 6 months now, and when I bought it, the dealer had just snapped the old release handle while doing the oil change and service. So he supplied me with a new one when I collected the car. But, although it works perfectly well, it's never been fully "plugged in", and I can't seem to get it fitted any better.

I suppose it is possible that there's a fragment of the old stem at the bottom of the hole. Maybe I could put a dab of superglue on the end of a pencil...


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Steve in Ireland said:


> Maybe I could put a dab of superglue on the end of a pencil...


I'd give that a try but usually when they snap, it's the full stem as the weak point is where it joins to the handle.


----------



## Daniels (Dec 23, 2013)

Cheers, I will ring audi with the original part number for my car which is a 2007 and see if they have one. If not, I suppose I will need to get both the bracket and handle. Do you know how much both should be?

Cheers,
Daniels


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I've found the trick to avoid breaking it is not to pull on the lower section, but to put your thumb on top and then gently rotate it, like turning a valve. This way you apply even pressure on the center shaft. On my 2007, at least, it doesn't take much rotation of the latch to release the hood.

And yes, they changed the design so they're not interchangeable; earlier version is "B" and later design is "C".

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1849287


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steve in Ireland said:


> Is thre a knack to getting the handle to seat properly?
> 
> I've had the car for 6 months now, and when I bought it, the dealer had just snapped the old release handle while doing the oil change and service. So he supplied me with a new one when I collected the car. But, although it works perfectly well, it's never been fully "plugged in", and I can't seem to get it fitted any better.
> 
> I suppose it is possible that there's a fragment of the old stem at the bottom of the hole. Maybe I could put a dab of superglue on the end of a pencil...


Reason it will not sit in properly (flush)is because you probably have the new handle with the old unit which it goes into . Mine is the same dont worry about it aslong as it does the job. Just looks abit ugly


----------



## Sharp910sh (Jun 17, 2017)

I bought the new handle and just cut the hand to fit. Was very easy.


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

Where did you cut? I was considering it, but it's always good to benefit from experience.

Is it that the extension on the end of the stem is too long?


----------



## Sharp910sh (Jun 17, 2017)

Steve in Ireland said:


> Where did you cut? I was considering it, but it's always good to benefit from experience.
> 
> Is it that the extension on the end of the stem is too long?


Yes the stem is too long and the notches are a bit different. So you need to cut it, its very easy and obvious once you take the old one out and compare.


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

Sharp910sh said:


> Yes the stem is too long and the notches are a bit different. So you need to cut it, its very easy and obvious once you take the old one out and compare.


Mission accomplished.

You see, my problem was that I didn't have the original item. But given those details from you, I took the trim off so that I could see, and adapted the handle to fit the socket.

About 7mm needs to come off the end, and of the three steps around the base, the engine-side one fits without modification, the top one should have about 2mm trimmed from each side (i.e. it's a bit narrower, but still symmetrical) and the seats-side one needs about 3mm off the top edge.


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, this picture above explains everything perfectly. Also check out this other thread to see exactly how the parts differ. 
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=446849&p=3199610#p3199610


----------



## JS92 (Jun 14, 2019)

Steve in Ireland said:


> Sharp910sh said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the stem is too long and the notches are a bit different. So you need to cut it, its very easy and obvious once you take the old one out and compare.
> ...


Logged back in to comment that this solution is what I needed! Thank you so much - think my TT has been through several of these updated bonnet release handles that never truly fit and thus kept breaking the replacement.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This old post in the KB has been updated a few times -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Broken Hood Release Lever*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1849287


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi, I have been told by the garage that they have ordered a new release latch for mine. Does anyone know roughly how many hours work this should invole as they are using Cowboy Code "these can be tricky"?

I just like to prepared in case they quote silly hours for the job :x


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

£15 off ebay and do it yourself? Really simple job, done mine twice now. If the garage are doing it then it should be easily done in 30 minutes.

Panel at right side of dash pops off, then loosen trim above sill from the front edge, along with loosening the trim from the A pillar that covers the lever. If the lever is broken off inside the latch then you can undo the two bolts holding the latch frame to the car for easier access. The lever has a notch in it that locks it in place to the latch, just make sure you put the trim in place before doing that


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

Flashy said:


> £15 off ebay and do it yourself? Really simple job, done mine twice now. If the garage are doing it then it should be easily done in 30 minutes.
> 
> Panel at right side of dash pops off, then loosen trim above sill from the front edge, along with loosening the trim from the A pillar that covers the lever. If the lever is broken off inside the latch then you can undo the two bolts holding the latch frame to the car for easier access. The lever has a notch in it that locks it in place to the latch, just make sure you put the trim in place before doing that


Many Thanks, at least I know that they shouldn't be quoting for 3-4 hours work!


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Mine went the other week too. I got both handle and bracket from main dealer just in case. They were exactly same as what was fitted originally however the handle just will not snap into the bracket properly and just pulls back out. All the parts are matched and are the revised version, what's going on with it? 
It looks like the design is why it's pulling back out of the bracket, it doesn't have anything at the end snapping around the shaft. Looks like it needs a spring clip to snap around the shaft to stop it pulling back out.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

The rod from the replacement handle has a notch in it that clips to the U shaped piece in the mechanism. You need to line the lever up correctly for the notch and U piece to lock together. You can see in the first pic that the lever is not fully inserted and therefore not fixed into place.

Notch...










U piece...










Make sure the lever slots into place correctly near the handle....you can see where it interlocks on the left, this will ensure the notch and U piece interlock on the right.


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Flashy said:


> The rod from the replacement handle has a notch in it that clips to the U shaped piece in the mechanism. You need to line the lever up correctly for the notch and U piece to lock together. You can see in the first pic that the lever is not fully inserted and therefore not fixed into place.
> 
> Notch...
> 
> ...


I've tried everything to make sure there aligned as possible but the handle will not rotate in any other way. It is self guiding as it goes in due to the longitude splines on the shafts. Then the further it goes in the less you have in any attempt to lock it to the mechanism due to the handle fitting into the moulding of the kick panel. I can see how it is ment to fit into the latch part but once in even the slightest pull and it comes apart. Nothing is damaged either on the new parts.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Do the notch and u piece fully lock, then come apart when you pull the lever?


----------



## repsol (May 1, 2015)

Flashy said:


> Do the notch and u piece fully lock, then come apart when you pull the lever?[/quote
> 
> Both, I've even tried adjusting the bonnet latching pressure so it has less resistance when going to pull on the handle.


----------

